

Ask HN: What PHP Framework should I use? - jsh4ft

I'm building a healthcare tool -- about to land first client for a large amount of money. I wrote a bunch of code by hand in PHP with jQuery and Bootstrap. MySQL in the backend.<p>Most of the User Interface is scrolling through DataTables or looking at graphs (Google Charts API) based on the data.<p>I was looking at either CakePHP or CodeIgniter -- but I'm open to others.<p>What would HN recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
Glowbox
[http://mavrck.com/blog/2013/01/ive-evaluated-php-
frameworks-...](http://mavrck.com/blog/2013/01/ive-evaluated-php-frameworks-
and-the-answer-is-laravel/)

A recent writeup (not by me).

Would not recommend CodeIgniter, last time (~1 year ago) I used it it was a
pain to get a proper ORM working with it.

------
prplhaz4
<http://www.yiiframework.com>

It is actually really well suited to integrating existing code/database (with
component architecture and model/controller generators) and takes a lot of
principles from the RoR way of doing MVC.

------
jsh4ft
Also, I'm a self taught developer and will be learning MVC and other concepts
as I go.. From an old thread I'm seeing some people recommend Laravel but I
haven't read into it further.

------
wesley
<http://www.laravel.com>

------
ishener
I recommend CodeIgniter Simple, fast, and did I mention simple?

------
timmillwood
how about symfony?

or why not do what many PHP devs have, and learn Ruby, then use something like
Rails.

~~~
jsh4ft
Well I'm interested in reusing my existing code and moving to a framework to
increase flexibility and allow me to improve/update/change the site faster.
I'd like this to be a small project of migrating my code into a framework.

------
0x0
I liked Silex

------
thefsb
yii

